# Greasemonkey script - orkut scrap to all



## ravi.xolve (Dec 26, 2007)

Can You please tell me the greasemonkey script which helps sending scraps to all friends but omits the irritating "to send scraps to all Click Here" message.


----------



## hullap (Dec 26, 2007)

google it


----------



## a_tif (Dec 26, 2007)

*www.technixupdate.com/complete-list-of-greasemonkey-new-orkut-scripts-for-orkut-freaks-part-1/

it has all the greasemonkey orkut scripts


----------



## hullap (Jan 14, 2008)

take this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78038


----------

